# Condensation in windows



## Murphy1234 (10 mo ago)

I wonder if anyone can give any advise with regard to my 2020 plate Fiat Burstner IXeo IT 736 , which since new has condensation in most of the windows coming and going on sunny days, the plugs have been removed by the dealer at the request of Burstner on warranty.
It has not solved the problem and the issue has not been sorted out either by the dealer or Burstner, who just seem to fob you off along with the dealer, both giving appalling customer service.
I’m sure my next step is the window manufacturers to see what the correct fix might me, apart from complete replacements.

Regards

Dave.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I think you'll find your complaint has to be dealt with by the dealer. It's a pity you hadn't returned the MH as not being fit for purpose (if the misting was preventing you seeing out the windows properly).


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Think the theory is remove the plugs till they dry out then replace the plugs. Might work in a dry climate here I suspect that you would have to run a dehumidifier for a week or so.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Ps don't leave the plugs out too long or like me you will end with flies in there


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

One of our windows has a plug missing but it's never misted up between the panes.


can you buy plugs?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> Think the theory is remove the plugs till they dry out then replace the plugs. Might work in a dry climate here I suspect that you would have to run a dehumidifier for a week or so.


Yes. That's what I was told and it did work but only after a spell of pretty dry warm weather.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Take it back to the dealer, even though it is two years old, they have a legal requirement to sort it and SHOULD compensate you for the disruption and loss of use, but that will be harder.

It may be worth having an initial conversation with the dealer (with whom you have a contract) and give them a time limit to completely sort it to your satisfaction eg 6 weeks. Confirm that in writing afterwards by recorded delivery.

Worst case scenario would be complete replacement if affected windows, getting them might take a little time, but that is their problem. Taking plugs out should only be done by them in an environment which WILL dry out the air gap and that means, warm, dried and ventilated. The exchange of air and moisture through the small hole will be very, very slow.

It has to mean the window manufacturers were at fault during manufacture; too moist, cold, perhaps a whole batch was done with the same problem. They (the window manufacturers) will not like the thought of the recall that might be needed…….

But your contract is with the dealer, they must sort it and try to gain recompense from further up the chain, that is not up to you.


----------

